# Petsmart puppy training?



## jim n (Nov 12, 2005)

We never used Pet Smart for training but we've been in the store during the training sessions. The trainers seem competent at our store. I think it depends on the quality of the individual trainer more than where they are training. I'm sure some Pet Smart stores have better trainers than others. My advise is to go to your local store during a training session and talk with the customers.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

It would depend entirely on the trainer they hire. You may be better served by shopping around and looking into other trainers too. 

You need to think about what methods you want to use and then find someone who trains using those methods. Some trainers use positive methods, others don't. And with positive methods there are more than one way to train. We chose Clicker Training and we love it. But choose a trainer you like.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

I used an obedience school, my friend is using PetSmart, so I guess we'll see the differences! Personally, I thought conducting a training class in the middle of the store is distracting both for the dog and for me!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Everyone so far has hit upon an excellent point or two...

Since I really don't have more to add I will 'seconded' everyone else's motions...

Per *timberwolfe*'s suggestion, make sure you are comfortable with the training style that is going to be used (taught). There are many, many ways training can be taught and all are effective, however there are differences with each type... and the bottomline is you need to find the method that suits your personality and the puppy's. So, as *jim n* has already said, go to the store and see what they are doing, talk to other customers and see if you would be comfortable using those methods. And as *Skenney* pointed out, there is the distraction factor (for both you and puppy)to consider, though it is actually desirable with an older more focused dog, with a young puppy it will be difficult enough to teach with just the other dogs around let alone the hustle and bustle of a busy store and the on-lookers, etc.


----------



## OnlineAlice (Jul 3, 2005)

I have just finished a Petsmart puppy class. I have also used a class run by the local Dog Fanciers's Assoc. THe latter one was a much better class because we had more room, the trainer showed or did agility with their dogs and they were certified CGC testers. BUT... Petsmart puppy class was OK. It actually worked out well to have the distraction. We went over commands in the little room and then let the dogs visit and then we walked out and found a quiet part of the store and practiced what we were learning while the trainer walked around and helped. It worked well because your dog learns in a "real life" situation that he has to still do commands. He has to sit even with people near. I still would prefer the other class to the Petsmart but they only offer a couple of classes every few months and they are never when I need them! My Pup will be 7 months after Christmas and I am eager to get him back into training. Petsmart offers a class and the other doesn't until April! SOOO, I guess we are going back to Petsmart for intermediate. The puppy class taught sit, down, shake, crawl, watch, come, loose leash walking, stay, housebreaking tips, crating tips, chewing tips, take it, leave it, alpha dog discussion,grooming, socialization. I think that is it. The intermediate works more on perfecting all of the above, plus heeling, no jumping up on people, sitting to be greeted, stay with distractions longer periods of time, walking in crowds, advanced trick of trainers choice, go to your bed, come with distraction.:doh: This should be fun. But I have noticed that because we train in Petsmart since he was a puppy he is very good in stores, crowds, with people, he meets tons of different dogs, and has learned to just lie down and rest while I am talking to someone. He is around wheelchairs, shopping carts, babies hug him, big dogs, little dogs, every time we go to class. ANYWAY, I am rambling ...Their are good in both classes. The quality of the class is probably better in another class but Petsmart kind of makes up for lack of space and all by getting your dog to learn in public with lots going on and that is a good thing also.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

I own and run a teaching/training facility (training the owners to teach their dogs)

I also teach everything out of doors/outside and after some class time then I take my students to different surroundings to see just how well they and their dogs are doing as a team, when working in just one place on a continual basis then the dogs becomes accustom to it and then it becomes automatic and easy, but the real test is when we go to other places, such as walking outside a store, or on a street side walk, or a park, or another teaching facility!!!

Yes that tells the tell of what needs to be worked on!!!

Pet smart limits their teaching to a small congested area, and the consentration to the beginning of teaching is way to hard with all the noise and hustle and bustle, that should come a little later in teaching when the owner and the dog have come to an understanding TO each other, then introduce the distractions, the begining of teaching is the most critical and should be done with working on getting the dogs focus/attention.
(which I will explain later in a post on how I teach my dogs and students)

Yet petsmart doesnt seem to teach outside the building which is as must, most of our total control of our dogs need to be done outside where most of the distractions occure. 

Any dog can sit on a floor but take them outside with the sounds and smells of life and see just how well you can keep their attentiion!!!

Plus I have seen at petsmart in the small area 12+ dogs being in class--HUH
I just dont get that, I have an acre of land dedicated to agilily and flyball and obed. and conformation and service dog teaching and I only let 5 people into a class at a time, I want to make sure everyone gets the attention and teaching they deserve and time is not a factor, some of our classes run 1/2 hr or more over time. Its about what we are working on that matters!!!


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*I would!*



GOODTIMN said:


> I own and run a teaching/training facility (training the owners to teach their dogs)
> I also teach everything out of doors/outside and after some class time then I take my students to different surroundings to see just how well they and their dogs are doing as a team, when working in just one place on a continual basis then the dogs becomes accustom to it and then it becomes automatic and easy, but the real test is when we go to other places, such as walking outside a store, or on a street side walk, or a park, or another teaching facility!!!
> Yes that tells the tell of what needs to be worked on!!!
> Pet smart limits their teaching to a small congested area, and the consentration to the beginning of teaching is way to hard with all the noise and hustle and bustle, that should come a little later in teaching when the owner and the dog have come to an understanding TO each other, then introduce the distractions, the begining of teaching is the most critical and should be done with working on getting the dogs focus/attention.
> ...


I would love something like that! BUT as far as I know anyway....There is nothing like that in the Baltimore Metro area...I wish there were! 

:doh:


----------

